# Route via Cologne to Lake Garda



## Winz (May 1, 2005)

We are planning to travel from Dunkirk or Calais, initially via Cologne, then south through Germany and Switzerland, to the Italian Lakes. We would like to use toll-free roads wherever possible. Any advice on routes and stopovers would be most welcome.
We're not totally inexperienced but have not been to Germany, Switzerland or Italy by motorhome before.
Our usual channel crossing is now no more, as we used to have a carnet with Sea France, but they are now defunct. Fortunately our carnet had run out so we didn't lose any money! Advice on crossings would again be welcome - we have an Adria Coral, 7.6 m long.
Thanks,
David


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hi David - we're leaving on 15th April going down to Ravenna and this is the route we'll be taking :
Calais to Ghent Aire N51.03708 E3.76494 Ghent to Arlon Aire ( north of Luxemburg) N49.69014 E5.81961 Arlon to Pforzheim Campingplatz N 48.89784 E8.72232 Pforzheim to Fussen Camperstop N47.58253 E10.70336
then from Fussen take the B179 to Nassereith onto B189 to Imst then 
B171 to Landeck then B180 to Nauders and over border into Italy onto
SS40 to Malles Venosta onto SS38 to the A22 by Bolzano. Apart from
the small section of A22 down to Garda it's all toll free and camping free except for Fussen. Hope this helps some
Clyde


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

hi David - we're leaving on 15th April going down to Ravenna and this is the route we'll be taking :
Calais to Ghent Aire N51.03708 E3.76494 Ghent to Arlon Aire ( north of Luxemburg) N49.69014 E5.81961 Arlon to Pforzheim Campingplatz N 48.89784 E8.72232 Pforzheim to Fussen Camperstop N47.58253 E10.70336
then from Fussen take the B179 to Nassereith onto B189 to Imst then 
B171 to Landeck then B180 to Nauders and over border into Italy onto
SS40 to Malles Venosta onto SS38 to the A22 by Bolzano. Apart from
the small section of A22 down to Garda it's all toll free and camping free except for Fussen. Hope this helps some
Clyde


----------



## worky (Dec 30, 2005)

don't know what caused it to double post - well you'll just have to go twice now !!


----------

